# Long lasting wheel protection



## xxASBOxx (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi what is the best stuff to use on my wheels that will keep them protected and will remove the dust with a jet wash, stopping me removing the wheels on a weekly basis.
They are powder coated gloss black, i only need to show them a brush and they mark :wall:

Thanks.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

G-Techniq C5


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^^ what he said :thumbup:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> G-Techniq C5


Agree. I put C5 on my wheels over a year ago and it's still working.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Or CQuartz (or similar).


----------



## Scuffler (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been using Sonax brilliant shine detailer on my wheels. It's pretty inexpensive and they have become very easy to clean. I just competed over 1500 miles on a road trip around scotland. My wheels were completely black (should be silver) and all the dust washed off very easily with a wheel woolie and shampoo.


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Gtechniq C5 all the way. Spend some prepping the wheels thoroughly. I took mine off to decontaminate the inner wheel also. Then apply the C5. Did mine about 6 months ago and still going strong.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Max protect coatings are super durable for wheel seal,tried lots of wheel sealants/coatings/waxes,got the best results from MP.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

In summer Poorboys Wheel Sealant is enough to protect the wheels.
Once the winter comes then you need something stronger like FK1000.

Or look at the more pricier ceramic coating that last years like Gtechniq, Nanolex, ...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Would a wheels sealant withstand the likes of say AS smart wheels?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Any coating matey! Do them once, do them properly!

I'm up to ~2 years on my Lex wheels with C.Quartz. this is what to expect: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317011


----------



## xxASBOxx (Jun 15, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Any coating matey! Do them once, do them properly!
> 
> I'm up to ~2 years on my Lex wheels with C.Quartz. this is what to expect: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317011


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/cquartz-uk-edition-paint-sealant/prod_1091.html

Is this the stuff ???


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RS 55 FRS said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/cquartz-uk-edition-paint-sealant/prod_1091.html
> 
> Is this the stuff ???


i used the regular C.Quartz, but that one would be better suited to your conditions. That Reload that comes with the kit is great stuff too! :thumb:


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

*Gtechniq C5*

I coated one side of the car with C5 and the other with poorboy's. I used eraser first before applying the C5, the poorboys was 4 coats. The dirtiest of the pictures is before a hosedown, the second after. No product and no brush etc were used. These two images are the poorboys.


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

These two are C5, I am very very impressed with all the gtechniq products that I have used. The only issue is that they are so good that if you enjoy cleaning/polishing your car - you do not have to...


----------

